
All Investors Claim They “Add Value”. Few Do, Says Prominent Seattle Angel(2016) - jkuria
http://blog.capitalandgrowth.org/jon-staenberg/
======
takanori
Investor value ranked by actual value:

1\. Raise your next round for you through their connections, brand and signal
by leading existing round. 2\. Industry relationships to get you key
partnerships, deals, or acquisition. 3\. Recruit key executives from
successful companies in same industry or similar biz model.

